# UAW Workers Ratify new contract with Deere and Company



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Oct 6, 2003
A new six year contract was ratified last weekend with the UAW-represented employees at Deere and Company.

The new labor contract takes effect Oct. 6, 2003 and extends to Sept. 30, 2009.

The new contract covers 7,000 employees and 17,000 retirees at John Deere Harvester works, John Deere Seeding group/Cylinder Division, John Deere Parts Dist., John Deere Davenport Works, John Deere Des Moines Works, John Deere Ottumwa Works, John Deere Waterloo Works Westfield Avenue site, John Deere Waterloo Engineering and parts depots in Atlanta, Denver, and Minneapolis.


----------

